# Furnace Broken



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

This is an FYI for anyone with furnace issues. I would have never guessed what the problem was or the solution was to repair it.

Our furnace quit working while we were camping last Thanksgiving and we just now had the opportunity to look at it. The gas would not light and would just blow cold air. We took it out and took it to an RV repair shop for a bench test and we were thrilled when we recieved a phone call an hour later (on a Saturday) that it was ready and was working. The problem was only that it was dirty and needed to be cleaned inside. Repair bill was an hourly rate of $99.00. We put the furnace back in the trailer and it works perfectly!!!

The area where the furnace was under the fridge was really clean so I would have not thought this was the issue. But it was and I am a







happy camper







again.

Well not quite we now to replace the drain hose on the fridge as that broke off







while hooking the furnace back up. That is a seperate post.

Hope this helps someone else with the same issue.

Gone Campin


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We had a simular situation just recently,mothers day weekend was cold and we ran the furnace a lot and no problems.We go out on memorial weekend and it would not fire at all.I removed the furnace and took it in and the shop found a broken wire at the igniter $65 later we are warm and cozy again.


----------

